# Vor dem Schreiben lesen - Löschung droht!



## Helmut Klein (25. Mai 2004)

Auf tutorials.de herrschen explizite Regeln die in der Netiquette zusammengefasst und jederzeit abrufbar sind.
Da das *IRC&ICQ-Forum* in Hinsicht auf die nicht *Einhaltung der Netiquette* ein besonderer Brandherd ist, wird hier besonders hart durchgegriffen.

Damit sei gesagt:


- Sollte der von Dir veröffentlichte Beitrag durchgehende Kleinschreibung enthalten, wird er ohne zu zögern gelöscht.

- Sollte der von Dir veröffentlichte Beitrag eine nicht Netiquette konforme Umgangsform haben, so wird er ebenfalls gelöscht – eine Verwarnung ist auch die Regel.

- *Lies* ein Thema sorgfältig, bevor du darauf antwortest – Antworten mit Lösungen in anderen Sprachen als die des Autors vorgegebenen sind nicht erwünscht – sofern nicht ausdrücklich vom Autor angegeben.


Dies ist nur ein Auszug/eine Ergänzung der Netiquette.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 

   Helmut Klein


----------

